# Noise Problem in Ampeg Reverbojet



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey folks...I picked up a '68 Reverbojet the other night . Great sounding amp, but has a noise problem that I haven't been able to track down yet.

Here is the symptom:

When the amp is first turned on, there is no noise problem and all is well for about 10 minutes or so (sometimes longer). At this point, I get some background static noises and the background hum level goes up somewhat. The amp is still fully playable at this point and the tone is essentially the same.

What I have done:

-I've replaced every tube in the amp
- removed the 1st pre-amp tube 
- messed around with the controls

None of these have any effect on the problem.

Any suggestions would be appreciated...

Thx...Scott


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's been in Toronto for too long and it needs some country air at my house for a decade or too. 

Find a tech and pull the amp and rebuild it. It's the easiest thing to do in the long run. Lot's here. Wild Bill would do a nice job on it. There are others too.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It's very likely the filter capacitors. Typically these should be changed every 10 to 15 yrs. Of course this is a rule of thumb, they can fail sooner or last longer. When these caps fail to do their job the most common result is unwanted noises. Thiis can lead to other much more expensive problems. I would have it serviced soon.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have owned 4 vintage amps (still own 2). The first thing I did, even if they worked perfectly when I bought them, was take them to a tech for a checkup. Unless you are an amp expert, you just can't know what the amps have been through or what they need. As Rugburn said, it can save you a lot of money down the road.

From my very limited experience, I had 2 problems with symptoms like you describe. First time, a tube socket needed replaced. Second time, the reverb tank needed replaced.

WHen you get that amp running tip top, you will be in heaven. I have a 1966 Reverberocket II. I would choose it over even my 68' Princeton Reverb if I could only own one amp. They are such a beautiful, unique sounding amplifier.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> It's very likely the filter capacitors. Typically these should be changed every 10 to 15 yrs. Of course this is a rule of thumb, they can fail sooner or last longer. When these caps fail to do their job the most common result is unwanted noises. Thiis can lead to other much more expensive problems. I would have it serviced soon.
> 
> Shawn :smile:


I'm thinking it's the filter caps too, but have never had that specific sympton with a filter cap problem. Ur right though, they should be replaced anyway so its a good investment even if it doesn't cure the problem.

thanks for the reply..


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> WHen you get that amp running tip top, you will be in heaven. I have a 1966 Reverberocket II. I would choose it over even my 68' Princeton Reverb if I could only own one amp. They are such a beautiful, unique sounding amplifier.


We should stop talking about the vintage Ampegs...it will just drive the price up:smile: One of the last great bargins in vintage amps.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Scottone said:


> We should stop talking about the vintage Ampegs...it will just drive the price up:smile: One of the last great bargins in vintage amps.


Amen... If I needed an amp ... I'd buy..... peavey kkjuw


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I see that Tim Dudley has hung out a shingle again (Superfuzz Audio), so I'll bring it over to him. I can't seem to find the time to work on this stuff by myself anymore.

I'll post the resolution to the issue so we'll have it in the archives.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I actually just went through this with my '63 Reverbrocket...

The culprit is most likely your cap(s). I say cap(s) because if you look on the left of the rectifier tube, you'll notice a silver can. This can holds (if I remember correctly) 4 caps.

I searched all over the place for a replacement and it turned out that Ted Weber was the only person that could help me. He'll make you cap cans to your specs. Not cheap, but it's pretty much your only option.

https://taweber.powweb.com/store/capord.htm

It's also a really pain to remove the old can... if you decide to do it yourself, you'll need a soldering gun since the cap is soldered directly to the chassis.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Blue apple, those caps are filter caps. They can be disconnected and the four replacement caps can be housed inside the chassis. Leaving the cap can underneath to keep the original look of the amp. This is a common approach used by techs, it's also much cheaper. Scottone, if you chose to replace the cap can, take a look at Antique Electrical Supply, they may have it.

http://www.tubesandmore.com/

Shawn


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

actually mine has a black multi-cap can. Apparently the Tubestore sells one that will work.

I've been down that road with removing the metal one's....I have a really big soldering iron that I bought for that purpose :smile:

Nice amp BTW...



Blue Apple said:


> I actually just went through this with my '63 Reverbrocket...
> 
> The culprit is most likely your cap(s). I say cap(s) because if you look on the left of the rectifier tube, you'll notice a silver can. This can holds (if I remember correctly) 4 caps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

hey folks...embarassed to admit this, but I inadvertantly subbed in a noisy pre-amp tube during my troubleshooting efforts and that was the source of the noise. Put in a new TungSol 12AX7 and it's running fine.

Here's a couple of pics that I snapped last night


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, you have to change the caps now since you started all this.  Nice gear!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Well, you have to change the caps now since you started all this.  Nice gear!


Probably will Michelle. There's lot of space in the chassis to mount a couple of terminal strips and install the caps. I'll leave the multi-cap can on there for cosmetic purposes.


----------

